# Moving to canada



## sehban (Jul 30, 2017)

Good Day,

I hope everyone is doing great 

I am an Indian, working in Dubai. I'm considering living and working in Quebec in Canada. I recently discovered Express Entry and now I'm at the point of finding out how to get all those elusive points in CSR.

I would appreciate if anyone can provide me with hints and pointers on how to get points and make it a smooth experience. 

And also what would be the salary bracket for the amount of experience that I have in Retail Banking. I have a very vague idea of the banking sector in Quebec. 

Also if anyone could help on the cost of living for two people in Quebec. 

About me: 

I have 4+ years of experience in Retail Banking. 
-Single
-28 years
-Master's Degree from India in Marketing and Finance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

First question is-what are your fluency levels in reading, writing and speaking French?


----------



## sehban (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. 

But i am worried as I don't speak or write or read French. English is what I am fluent in.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sehban said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> But i am worried as I don't speak or write or read French. English is what I am fluent in.


Then you would have problems working and living in Quebec as French is the primary language there. You need to rethink your position. :canada::canada::canada:


----------



## sehban (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.

Could you suggest a place to move into initially keeping in mind the cost of living??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

I guess you are lucky in a way that you can look at not-so-common big cities considering banks are located all over the country. You could think of Toronto to begin your research with. You could look at the job postings on Canadian job sites. That should help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As a former banker I believe you would have problems obtaining positions in the Canadian Banking industry. They are becoming more automated daily and substantial reductions in staff are a direct result. Unless you have specialized skills in the industry you might think of some other line of work.

As regards somewhere else to live I suggest you should target Ontario.


----------



## sehban (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks dear.


----------



## sehban (Jul 30, 2017)

Thank you for the feedback. 

I will take that into consideration. Knowing that getting a job in banking would be a struggle. I am worried if I change my industry to any other field I'll not be able to get the salary that I will get in a bank. 
And according to my research, Ontario is much expensive. So, will I be able to get a job which is good to take care of the expenses?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't consider Vancouver then... it's just as expensive to live in Vancouver as it is to live Toronto, if not more expensive.

Housing prices are insane - last year, a burned out house in Vancouver went up for sale for almost CAD $2000000... _a *burned out* house_ - the potential buyer isn't even allowed to go into the house, as it's too unsafe to enter.

There is also a major housing shortage in the Metro Vancouver area, so vacancies are low... what properties can be found will be extortionate.


----------



## sehban (Jul 30, 2017)

Thank you so much for writing. 

It must be on a posh street may be that is why the prices are like that. Since the house is only burnt not the land so I believe they must be asking the value of the land.

I am considering for renting a place. My main concern is considering my experience will I be able to get a decent job which will take care of the expenses in Toronto? or in a much simpler way what is the cost of living for two people in Toronto in 1 bhk apartment and at the same time what salary I can expect?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

That burnt house is in East Vancouver... it's far from being posh - I wouldn't want to live in the neighbourhood where the house was located.

My parents' home, 25 miles from Downtown Vancouver, will likely fetch CAD $1 000 000 if it were to go to market. The house is 43 years old and is 2km away from the nearest shops.

As for living in Toronto, I can't advise.

Incidentally, what is "1 bhk apartment"? There's no such terminology in Canada. 

Is it an amount of money? If so, you would be best to convert that to $ CAD or $ USD.

Is it an apartment size? If so, you would be best _not_ to use abbreviations or terms that are relevant only in India. Instead of 1bhk apartment, you should state 1 bedroom apartment... the "hall and kitchen part of that is assumed and thus not needed.

To get an idea as to what rental prices are like in Toronto, have a look at this site... the prices on that site are accurate, as it's run by the Canadian Real Estate Association, an organisation that has governance rules and regulations in regards to membership, policy, ethics etc.

It's impossible to say whether or not you'll find a job (in banking or otherwise) that will cover your expenses... it all depends on what sort of job you're looking for, what the job requirements are and what you can offer to a potential employer.... you may get a job in your current field or you may not. You may have to take on two or three jobs (in various fields) to earn enough to cover your basic living expenses.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aspirant101 said:


> I guess you are lucky in a way that you can look at not-so-common big cities considering banks are located all over the country. You could think of Toronto to begin your research with.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sehban said:


> Thanks dear.




You should avoid calling people 'dear'. What might be acceptable in India is not acceptable here.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sehban said:


> And according to my research, Ontario is much expensive.




Do you realize how big Ontario is? You cannot say it is expensive because the cost of living will vary from one area to the next. The cost of living in Windsor will not be the same as the cost of living in Toronto.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sehban said:


> It must be on a posh street may be that is why the prices are like that.


No it does not have to be on a posh street. Housing in Vancouver is very expensive.


----------



## sehban (Jul 30, 2017)

Thank you for your time.

Since I am living in Dubai for 4 years now so I just need to compare the cost of living in Toronto with Dubai so that I could have it in my mind what should be my earning!! moving from here is even worthed or not.

I just need an approximate cost of living in Toronto for two people in 1 Bedroom Apartment in the central area also and outskirts also. 

For eg., I live in a studio apartment in Dubai in a very good area and I pay US $1500 which includes everything(utilities and all).

If anyone could help me with the approximate figure,
please comment.


----------



## sehban (Jul 30, 2017)

That's why I am asking for Toronto and not Ontario as a whole.


----------



## sehban (Jul 30, 2017)

colchar said:


> No it does not have to be on a posh street. Housing in Vancouver is very expensive.


I am not much concerned about Vancouver. I am only concerned about Toronto.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sehban said:


> Thank you for your time.
> 
> Since I am living in Dubai for 4 years now so I just need to compare the cost of living in Toronto with Dubai so that I could have it in my mind what should be my earning!! moving from here is even worthed or not.
> 
> ...


For a quite a mall one bedroom or a Batchelor apt. in central Toronto think of Can$2-3000 monthly. In suburbia think in terms of Can$1500-2500 p/m. It is nonsensical to compare Dubai to Toronto unless you know how much you'd be earning in Toronto. Everything is relative. :canada::canada::canada:


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You will have to pay taxes here. A lot. 
No job here will give you as much as in Dubai.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> For a quite a mall one bedroom or a Batchelor apt. in central Toronto think of Can$2-3000 monthly.



My brother lives in a new (a couple of years old) two bedroom condo right downtown and doesn't pay anywhere near that.


----------

